# Ford Ranger, Nissan Nevara, Mitsubishi L200 Diesel



## chocolate86 (4 May 2009)

Does anyone have one of these as Im going to get one at the end of the summer and wondered what are the running costs, fuel consumption, road tax etc?
Also have you had any major faults with them and at what mileage/age?
Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## nokia (4 May 2009)

we have a ford ranger..and its great, cheep on parts, diesel ect and as its cheep to insure and tax as its classed as a van and not a 4x4  i love ours and it tows no problem we had a l200 as well but it was a bugger on fuel and did not pull as well as the ranger..it was sold pretty sharpish..i know people wid nevara but lots have had problems wid engines


----------



## 4leggedfurries (4 May 2009)

I have the L200 warrior on a 04 plate, and couldnt be happier! It does about 32 miles to the gallon normally, but obviously a lot less when you tow. At current fuel prices its about £60 / £70 to fill up and that lasts about 350 - 400 miles for me.  Runs well, dont have any problems.  If you go for a L200 you must get it service about every 9 / 10k miles. (regular services are approx £100 major services are approx £500. Price depends on whether you go to a main dealer or a regular garage) Tax i pay about £200 for 12 months and its classed as an lgv so dont know how that works with the new tax rates that thier bringing out, i dont think it will be that much as i havent heard anything. And as long as you look after it there shouldnt be any major problems.  Japanese cars and trucks have been the best ive bought, reliable, hard working and hard wearing.  Hope this helps?!


----------



## chocolate86 (4 May 2009)

Very helpful thanks. Just wondering what mileage you get from ford ranger...i have almost written the Nevara out. I think the ranger may win it as its cheaper to buy in the first place and haven't heard anything bad as yet. I still like the L200 though!


----------



## nokia (4 May 2009)

the ranger is good on diesel..dont think you can go wrong with a ford say between 30 - 35 miles per gallon


----------



## rema (4 May 2009)

We have a ranger (54 plate).It is good on fuel and does tow well.My dad has a 56 plate ranger and his has abit more bhp than ours and his towing capacity is abit higher too.His is also a euro 4 (will tell you on the logbook) so it means his is only £120 a year to tax where as ours is the normal £185.Nice comfy vehicles with a fair bit of guts to them.


----------



## perfect11s (4 May 2009)

I have a ranger at the moment  56 plate new shape its good on fuel and pulls well..  I had an older one which drank diesel  and was gutless also had an 03  L200 which was terrible that drank diesel and was just crap... build qualty and how it drove  yuk ... how they sold so many is a mystery to me. I belive the newer funky shape are a lot better.. nissans yes I know people who love them and people who have had engine trouble , hilux  is good but only tows 2.2 tonne  I also know people with the isuzu double cab they seem very happy and I would certainly consider one myself..


----------



## kal40 (4 May 2009)

I have a ranger, my sister has one too but my dad has a toyota hilux double cab.  Neither my sister or I get anywhere near the mileage my dad gets with his.  He gets 40+ mpg. His is brand new so that probably makes a difference.

Have to say though, I love my ranger.  Can't go far wrong with a ford.  Cheap parts, easy to repair and it tows really well.  For the price of them I think great all round deal.

I work in a garage and hear loads of problems with the navara.  Wouldn't risk one of them. 
Nokia:  Didn't know about it not being classed as 4x4.  We paid £110 for 6 months tax.  Is this what you pay?


----------



## nokia (4 May 2009)

we paid 180 for 12 mts tax on our 03 ranger


----------



## joannemarson (4 May 2009)

We have an L200 on 02 plate, great for towing. ours is used for work and my OH gets about 35-37 miles to gallon which we think is very good for 4x4. We would definately have another and we have always had landrovers. We do not have any faults with ours. £185 road tax. The only thing i would critisise with ours is when its icy or snowy, i need it in 4wd as its not fab to keep on road!


----------



## ecrozier (4 May 2009)

See I have an 03 Navara and absolutely love it! Has however been very very well looked after (serviced every 6000 miles since new) so maybe that helps a bit!  I have heard lots of good reviews for both the navara and l200, the Isuzu I believe someone told me only has 2WD?  
My navara happily tows two big horses in a 510, and is often borrowed by friends with respectively a Landy Defender (which keeps blowing up!) and an isuzu trooper (which keeps breaking down!) and they all love it!  I do think having been so well looked after helps tho.
I put maybe £70 in a tank, and get 350 - 400 miles, so not bad at all for a big vehicle, and is pretty comfortable for normal driving, cruises happily on motorway etc!


----------



## Daisychain (4 May 2009)

Hi i have 05 warrior mitsubishi. Its great for towing, tows two horses great.  Down side heavy on fuel.  Turning circle is horrendous and makes it horrible to park.


----------



## chocolate86 (5 May 2009)

I think it might be the ranger for me 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Thanks everyone has been really hard with opinionated friends who don't actually have the said vehicles trying to sway my view!


----------



## davejoiner (6 May 2009)

55 plate nevara love it but if you dont need a pickup dont get one turniong circle on all pick ups are horrendous. fuel wise its great two return trips to aintree from anglesey (about 450 miles) towing two big irish drafts is a full tank £68.00 which is really good!


----------

